# New paramedic seeking resume help!



## Camtheman (Sep 20, 2012)

I have done some searching both here in the forum and various other online sources but have yet to get the guidance I am seeking.

I began in ems as a volunteer ff (for 7 months) in sept of 2010 then got my emt B and rolled right into my paramedic program.

I finished with my AAS as a Paramedic and got my NREMT cert in aug 2012.

Now I am trying to write a good resume but the only problem is most of my ems experince is in school (the entire time I was in school I was in retail).

So how should I go about writing this out?? Any template suggestions?


----------



## firecoins (Sep 20, 2012)

wirte out your previous experience. Its your first EMS job so be honest about that.


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 21, 2012)

Congrats on obtaining your education the "hard way" by getting that degree. You are one of many newbies who are enhancing our profession and raising the bar by taking this path.

I applaud you.

As for the resume, I would have no issue bringing on someone fresh out of a degree program. Experience is nice but obviously you do not have it as a new grad. That should not scare anyone--what will scare them is your degree, but with time this will become the norm.

Just list out exactly how many clinical hours you did in your program as your experience 2010-2012. If you have the category, you could list that too but I do not think it would look as nice in presentation. I think it is very reasonable for you to list the hours in school as your "experience".


----------



## Camtheman (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks! 

Should I put my clinical hours and education first seeing as it is the most relevant or last like it is on most normal resume layouts?


----------



## MrJones (Sep 21, 2012)

Camtheman said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Should I put my clinical hours and education first seeing as it is the most relevant or last like it is on most normal resume layouts?



FWIW, I'm also a new EMT with no real relevant experience. I ordered my resume as follows:

Certifications and Licenses (NREMT, State EMT License, Driver's License, Etc)
Education (newest to oldest, including my current enrollment in an AS/Paramedicine program)
Work History (narrative of overall scope of job and relevant bullet points for each position)

It all fit neatly on one page. And it must have worked, since I got hired using it.


----------



## Camtheman (Sep 21, 2012)

akflightmedic said:


> Congrats on obtaining your education the "hard way" by getting that degree. You are one of many newbies who are enhancing our profession and raising the bar by taking this path.
> 
> I applaud you.
> 
> ...



How does this look?

Certifications

NREMT Certified Paramedic
AHA Advanced Cardiovascular Life Support
AHA Pediatric Advanced Life Support
AHA Healthcare Provider CPR and AED

Education and Training

School Name
Associate of Applied Science Paramedic 

84 College hours achieved
Over  560 clinical and field internship hours
Over 250 as Team Leader on an ambulance
Assessed/Treated over 250 patients ranging from Newborn-Geriatric

Professional Summary

Well trained Paramedic with an AAS degree. Excellent communication, clinical and customer service skills with a strong willingness to learn.

Skill Highlights

Performed 6 successful ET intubations on first attempt
Over 70 successful IV access administered
Strong team member
Assisted EMS classes with labs as a preceptor

Volunteer Fire Fighter for seven months
Strong knowledge of paramedic procedures
Very self-disciplined with personal health

Professional Experience

Retail job

Achieved lead sales as an associate many times
Maintained current product knowledge and company history
Provided excellent customer service
Permanent position offered after being hired as a seasonal employee

Retail job

Provided the best possible customer service 
Permanent position offered after being hired as a seasonal employee
Achieved top in sales multiple times
Left to, concentrate on school, on good terms

References

Will submit upon request


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 21, 2012)

It is fine because it is the truth.

Do not be ashamed of what you have, lay it out for them, show eagerness and willingness to learn and be a team player. Your experience will come...


----------



## MrJones (Sep 22, 2012)

Camtheman said:


> How does this look?



Looks good overall, but here are a few thoughts to consider.

Is your degree truly an "Associate of Applied Science Paramedic" or is it an "Associate of Applied Science, Paramedicine"?

I would leave out the "84 college hours achieved" since you've already noted your degree. If the extra hours (I'm assuming that they were semester hours and you only actually needed +/- 64 hours for your AAS) included relevant training that paramedics typically don't receive you could list the specific additional courses.

Your Professional Summary and Skill highlights should be combined under the Professional Summary heading. Also, leave yourself some flexibility to tailor this section to each specific position you're applying for; it's a perfect place to include those buzz words from the position requirements in the solicitation that screeners will be looking for.

Most experts recommend that you leave off the "references" info; it's an unnecessary space-waster.

Finally, check your spelling and punctuation. Best way I've found to do that is to read the document from bottom to top, right to left. (don't trust automatic spell/grammar checkers; "I have: two go to the bathroom" would not get flagged).

Good luck!


----------



## WestMetroMedic (Sep 22, 2012)

I think sales experience is a huge plus.   You learn to talk to people and you really have to have a salesman inside of you to succeed in this field.


----------



## Veneficus (Sep 22, 2012)

Camtheman said:


> How does this look?
> 
> Education
> 
> ...



Fixed no charge.


----------



## Camtheman (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you everyone!


----------

